# What a Christmas Present :-)



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

First, I would like to thank everyone for their patience over the past week for the slow responses.

I would like to introduce the newest addition to our family, Alyssa Ryan. She was born at NYG on the 27th. All is good, mommy and baby were sent home the next day.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! A very nice Christmas gift indeed!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition to the family Chris!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats =)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

awesome congrats!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantastic Chris! Bob was just asking if she had her baby yet. I was really surprised he even recalled that we both had the same due date, or at least around the same time 

So happy everyone is doing okay and are well!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone !

Everyone is doing well, Alyssa does nothing but eat  Every hour and a half to two hours she is eating. Apparently they are suppose to gain an ounce a day off the start. She was 6-11 at birth and released at 6-5, at 8 days old she was 6-13.

An ounce a day eh,,,,, I've been taking in a few ounces of warm bailey's with all this cold weather, maybe I should check the scale


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

woot, congrats Chris, I missed this as I was away.... hope all is well, your other girl looks well too...enjoy the rest when you can!!


----------



## rbyn (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello! And Congrats!

You have adorable children!


----------

